
YC Is a Network Effect Business (2014) - allenleein
http://blog.eladgil.com/2014/09/yc-is-network-effect-business.html
======
ganeshkrishnan
All startups are network effect business. The unfortunate side effect of this
is that brilliant startups in third world countries wither and die in spite of
having accomplished more technical progress

Some of the yc companies are technically inferior to their competitors but
they are more successful due to the network effect.

Eg we use both yc flexport and their competitor freightos. Freightos is much
easier,has API, is automated and is real time with much more choices. We ended
up integrating with freightos

